# News on the infected finger



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

A couple of months ago I did a forum topic on my splinter caused infected finger. Here is an update.

Well, it's about two months later and the news is good. If you remember I had gotten a splinter in the side end digit of my index finger and didn't really deal with it after pulling it out. I don't remember it but the MRI showed a stabbing hole in the bone on the side of it. The staff infection that resulted led to a prognosis of amputation of the last (end) digit of my finger on my left hand. I'm left handed and play guitar, paint, etc. I was set to have the amputation on Sept 27th, about two months ago.

They at one point opened it up and cleaned it out.









I demanded a second opinion and saw an infectious disease specialist. He sent me for a picc line. An IV that goes from my upper arm through a vein and into my heart to deliver antibiotic every day via syringe directly into my heart so the pressure can push it to my extremities. The wife has been injecting me every day for eight weeks. The infection is not showing up any longer and the bone in my finger has started to regenerate. It was badly damaged and very fragile because of the infection. They half expected the tendon to tear away from it before I was done.

As of this week. Looks okay!









Well, none of that happened. I'm cautiously hopeful and the prognosis looks good. It's very difficult to cure osteomyelitis (bone infection) and I'll need to be checked up every three months for awhile and then again maybe be on oral antibiotic long term. But Things are now looking up. News is that the bone should be regenerated enough to put pressure on it by the first of January. About two months away.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

dan this is great news and the finger looks great, you must be so happy that your not going to loose the finger and your life wont be severally changed, im also glad to see you have your shirt on for this last picture, lol…so is there any news of a new wood working project, im in the middle of one and will post it when its done, the clue is nakashima..grizz


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

GREAT!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Grizz….

Nakashima. the guy from Seattle right. Made a lot of live edge furniture. You find a slab of some pretty wood someplace?

With this picc line in my heart I can't do much. If i do it comes out. It's already come out 5 inches. Any more and I'd have to have it re-done. But it's almost over so we're riding it out. My next project is to literally tear out the rest of the house and remodel it. I already did the bedroom and bathroom and was going to start in with the rest of the house this fall, but that will now have to wait till spring. I might get out to the shop this winter and get a couple of storage benches made for the bedroom. A short one for the wife and a longer one me and other storage. Probably raised panel walnut or cherry. I haven't decided yet. It's all up to the finger!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Great news Dan, I am delighted for you. 
Must have been hard facing the prospect of losing that finger tip. 
I am astounded the Doctor thought that was the only way.
Hope you make a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dan,

Thanks for the update. I'm glad to hear the good news.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, i thought I let mine go too far! Really glad they were able to get control of it. Everything we work with is dirty. Some wood is much more prone to cause infection.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

As Charlie Brown would say: "GOOD GRIEF".
Man, I didn't know that it was that bad. Good luck on the recovery road.
Bill


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks like your are well on the way to full recovery! That splinter must have had some really bad bugs on it.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

glad to see you are doing better. it is really scarry to think that a little splinter could result in all these complications.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

This is great news Daniel. Thanks for posting the update!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for showing the 'before' and 'after' photos . Some folks forget to show that in their restoration projects .
Nice save , .........irony is wasted on microbes . I give all the credit to your wife ,she has saved you once again ! Best wishes .


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Good news for you. Hope you can start playing once again.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Auch that is realy a wake up call for everyone 
I know how exstreamly fast a little oil can infect the system but a splint in the finger 
I have never thought how dangerous that can be 
thanks for the update and information

hopefully you heal up good as new

take care
Dennis


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

A fascinating outtake from this….

At first the cause was thought to be my nail biting. Then the MRI showed that it was a puncture to the bone. Anyway. I'm 58 yrs old. I've been a nail biter for 55 years. All the neurons that constitute a 'habit' had grown and connected and it was a done deal. Nail biting was as real to me as breathing. I tried to stop a couple of times but it was a chore and I gave up each time after a couple of months.

After hearing the prognosis of amputation and the (then) cause of infection entering by nail biting my OCD issue suddenly stopped. It was as if I had never bitten my nails, ever in my life. No need to, no desire to, and I haven't done it for two months. Whatever neurons that connected in my brain to make this habit permanent were suddenly rerouted or severed. Like an alcoholic waking up one day with no recollection of ever having a drink and never desiring one again. I am amazed at this phenomenon. I've heard of it when people who have smoked all their lives and with a diagnosis of cancer suddenly stop cold. With me it's my nails. So, so strange.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm confused. You say it was your left hand and yet, it's the right hand in the picture??? Anyway, glad you are on the mend. Hope there are no more problems


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

That's why the finger looks so good. He's showing the good hand.

LOL


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Glad to hear things are looking up… but I am a little concerned about a 58 yr old former science teacher who cannot tell right from left ;-)
Ellen


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Ha! When I take a picture direclty into the computer with my web cam it reverses it.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

There, happy?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

the answer is yes dan….more then one nice piece..this piece is what i love about wood working, its the wood that will do the talking and it will be the wood showing off its beauty…keep on the mend…i hope to see some wood work from you soon, you actually sound like a man at peace and maybe have not missed the shop so much…grizz


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

That's great to hear! Thanks for the update.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome news! Glad to hear it.


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

When you do get back into the shop, just make extra-sure to avoid doing something ironic, like chopping your finger off with your table saw 

But seriously, glad to hear you are on the mend and in one piece.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Great news my friend. I am SO glad you went for a second opinion. Osteomyelitis can be very tough and always requires long term antibiotics and drainage/debridement but it sounds like the worst is behind you. You'll be back in the shop before you know it.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Man! - Thanks for the update. Glad it's coming back around. One of my nightmares is losing a finger on my left hand. I'd have to relearn how to play fiddle and the the rest of th instruments. I appreciate the cautionary post. I've had too many near misses already.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Glad that digit is saved. 
Bless you on your road to full recovery.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

well craftman, i'm glad to hear you're doing a lot better. sit by the computer for the winter and rest that finger and the wire to the heart; don't want it, to pull out. you can research a lot of projects, this way. and this gives you more time to decide on what you want change on the remodel.
your coldest part of winter hasn't hit yet, has it? we've got blue skies for the next five days here in napa,calif.i can't complain.well good luck and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Man O Man Daniel. 
I missed your original post about the splinter. Now that you posted this one, I'm totally shocked about how bad it was. 
Sounds like everything is working out well. I certainly hope so.
My best wishes to you for a speedy and total recovery.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Wonderful news!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's great glad to hear your in good shape.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks all. So far so good. went out to the shop today to help the older daughter make wooden bookmarks for her friends for Christmas. It felt good to be there even though 5 bookmarks were a short rift to do.

The picc line has been out for a week so no more antibiotics. They've left me a bit fatigued and of course theyve done what they're designed to do, kill bacteria in my body. But, that includes the bacteria in the intestines. I'll leave you to decide what issues that is currently causing! I"m eating yogurt like crazy to try and replace them.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yea dan , then you dont wanna be to far from the …well you know…i hope your body regains its strength and you get to feeling like good ole dan again…glad you got a good little outing with your daughter…maybe you should eat more cheese and crackers…ive herd the cheese works well for , well lets say people with your condition…lol..goodnight dan


----------

